# كيف نرسل السيره الذاتيه لشركة سما السعودية



## Ahmed shawki (1 مارس 2007)

هلل احد عندو علم عن كيفيت ارسال السيرة الذاتيه للشركة سما لأنهو لا يوجد قسم للوظائف فى الموقع مع العلم انى سمعت ان الشركه تحتاج الكثير من المهندسين ​


----------



## النهاري (1 مارس 2007)

تكتب بياناتك الشخصية كاملة الخاصة بك بالتواريخ 
أيضا لا تنسى كتابة تواريخ الحصول على الشهادات والأعمال التي فيها خبرة لعمل انت قمت به مسبقا
علما بان كتابة التواريخ تكون بالأنجليزي وكتابة الأشهر بالعربي
واذا ودك البيانات الخاصة بالسيرة الذاتية ممكن تتواصل معي على الإيميل 
m_alnhari*************
أو alnhari151*************


----------



## Ahmed shawki (1 مارس 2007)

اخى انا لا اقصد مكونات السيره انا اقصد كيف فى موقع نفسو لا يوجد قسم للوظائف ولا حتى اميل لهم


----------



## engramy (5 مارس 2007)

ممكن تشوف رقم فاكس أو أي حاجة

إكتبلي الموقع وأنا أدورلك


----------



## Ahmed shawki (5 مارس 2007)

انا اونلين الأن ممكن اكلمك على ال****** ده اميلى ahmed-shawki عل الهوت 
وده الموقع http://www.flysama.com


----------



## engramy (5 مارس 2007)

جرب اللينك ده وإن شاء الله ينفعك


contact us​


----------

